# An Officer and a Spotted Bass



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't you eyeball me, boy.






This fish had some of the most vivid red eyes I have seen on a spot.



















I also caught a gar that foul hooked itself under the jaw trying to nail my streamer and caught my first ever quillback.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow that Gar looks cool. I've seen them swim past me in the Chagrin but never caught one.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nice fish, great pics! The quill is a cool fish. Decent fighter for it's size?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's not a spotted bass, its a demon fish, LOL.
sherman


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

nitsud said:


> Nice fish, great pics! The quill is a cool fish. Decent fighter for it's size?


The quillback did fight hard, I was surprised.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful spot!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

All beauties.
Love the spots all over that little gar.
They certainly are a handsome fish


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice post. I think gar are amazing beautiful fish. I want to get a big one with my bow and get it mounted in front of a little stump with my arrow sticking out and it's mouth open showing all those teeth.


----------

